# Dark horse



## undern

What is the translation for "dark horse" in "This candidate is something of a dark horse"?
Thanks


----------



## petereid

"dark horse" means someone whose background or beliefs are unknown.
If that helps.


----------



## housecameron

Mi sembra simile ad _outsider, _che è comunque un termine inglese


----------



## Alxmrphi

It's when you don't expect something from someone and then they prove you wrong.

For example if someone looks really weak and is a very nice person and then one day you found out they had a hidden side to them and they were actually really strong, that's when someone could be described as a "dark horse", beliefs are assumed and then proved wrong, and if it's something you really didn't expect and it turns out to be true.

Calling someone a dark horse can refer to someone a bit mysterious like Peter said, but that's when they have a very secretive look about them where you can't very easily make an assumption about them and they appear to not like giving out information about themselves.

The more common way that I know of is assuming something and finding out a sort of "surprising" reality, the fact that something was so well hidden until a certain moment in time.


----------



## petereid

The original question was:-
What is the Italian translation for "dark horse" ?


----------



## Memimao

Il dizionario da _outsider_ o _incognita. _Outsider non è usato con questo senso in inglese. Outsider in inglese significa uno con pochissime possibilità di vincere.


----------



## plabrocca

petereid said:


> The original question was:-
> What is the Italian translation for "dark horse" ?



Ecco

1 : a racehorse whose ability and chances of success in a race are not generally known
2 : a contestant (as a political candidate) that wins unexpectedly or that although little known is thought to be able to win or make a very good showing


----------



## Alxmrphi

plabrocca said:


> Ecco
> 
> 1 : a racehorse whose ability and chances of success in a race are not generally known
> 2 : a contestant (as a political candidate) that wins unexpectedly or that although little known is thought to be able to win or make a very good showing



The quote was what is the "ITALIAN" translation, you said "ecco" and provided two English translations?


----------



## Siberia

I'd say: il candidato è alquanto sorprendente - nel senso che non mi aspettavo che fosse così intelligente o interessante ecc.


----------



## plabrocca

Alex_Murphy said:


> The quote was what is the "ITALIAN" translation, you said "ecco" and provided two English translations?



Oops! You're right. I guess I need to brush up on my English too.

Scusatemi!


----------



## Alxmrphi

plabrocca said:


> Oops! You're right. I guess I need to brush up on my English too.
> 
> Scusatemi!


 
lol, it happens to the best of us


----------



## pupazzo77

from Garzantilinguistica:

*dark horse* 



_s._ (_fig._) incognita; outsider: _Brown should win the election unless some - causes an upset_, Brown dovrebbe vincere le elezioni a meno che un outsider capovolga la situazione; _he's a bit of a -_, è un'incognita.

SY


----------



## belong63

*you dark horse!*
Salve, qualcuno può spiegarmi il significato corrente di questa esclamazione? A me sembra avere un tono dispregiativo. O no?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ciao e benvenuto.
Un po' di contesto e la frase intera non guastano mai.


----------



## newyorkeric

Dark horse è qualcuno chi vince imprevistamente una competizione, spesso una campagna elettorale. Non è dispregiativo.


----------



## london calling

Confermo che non è  normalmente dispregiativo, anzi, come il cavallo che vince quando nessuno se lo aspetta, il _dark horse_, per l'appunto, lo si usa spesso per esprimere meraviglia (e spesso anche piacere). Un esempio potrebbe essere l'amico che annuncia che sta per sposarsi e tu che non sapevi neanche che era fidanzato... Rispondendogli "you dark horse!" esprimi sorpresa e sottintendi (mi auguro!) piacere. 
Poi, dalle mie parti (Londra) si dice : "He's a bit of a dark horse" e qui intendono che è un tipo misterioso, riservato, che le cose le fa, però sotto sotto, zitto zitto.


----------



## belong63

belong63 said:


> *you dark horse!*
> Salve, qualcuno può spiegarmi il significato corrente di questa esclamazione? A me sembra avere un tono dispregiativo. O no?


 
_Grazie a tutti per il benvenuto e, ancor più, per la risposta._
_A presto._


----------



## michoyl

I believe there is an important cultural aspect to the problem of translating "dark horse". As a result of many years of living in northern Italy, I've been forced to the conclusion that Italians, more than other cultures I've experienced, tend to say and do what is expected of them in a given situation, rather than express what they really feel, think, would like to do, and so on. Rather like the old-time British Middle Class.
Consequently, being a "dark horse" is par for the course and it would make little sense, in an Italian context, to single someone out with this term.
Probably "incognito/a" would be the best translation, though I think it fails to capture the full meaning of the original expression. "Outsider" would work in the context of a race - equestrian, political, or whatever - but otherwise would be way off target. Leastways, that's what I reckon


----------



## Siberia

Si tutto questo va bene ma alla fine penso che non direi che 'John era un incognita',  ma una persona enigmatica o imperscrutabile.  O no?


----------



## BB.happy

e dire invece "John era una vera e propria scommessa"??
in italiano dà il senso che tu non credi che quella persona abbia le potenzialità giuste, ma scommetti che potrebbe averle....
se ho capito giusto potremmo essere vicino al senso di dark horse inglese...

Che ne dite?


----------



## tomzenith

The problem with 'outsider' is that the term 'dark horse' is normally used to describe an insider - someone you thought you knew but has surprised you.

Out of curiosity (I really don't know), would the word sconosciuto/a work here? Or does that mean something completely different? (I was thinking in part of the film 'la sconosciuta')


----------



## michoyl

I suppose "incognita" would best be translated by "unknown quantity" or somesuch. As Tom and others have noted, a "dark horse" is essentially an "insider", someone you would not normally suspect of harbouring a dark - and interesting - secret. I'm not aware of an Italian expression that efficiently renders this concept in its entirety. Of course, that don' mean it don' exist...


----------



## prowlerxpla

michoyl said:


> I believe there is an important cultural aspect to the problem of translating "dark horse". As a result of many years of living in northern Italy, I've been forced to the conclusion that Italians, more than other cultures I've experienced, tend to say and do what is expected of them in a given situation, rather than express what they really feel, think, would like to do, and so on. Rather like the old-time British Middle Class.
> Consequently, being a "dark horse" is par for the course and it would make little sense, in an Italian context, to single someone out with this term.
> Probably "incognito/a" would be the best translation, though I think it fails to capture the full meaning of the original expression. "Outsider" would work in the context of a race - equestrian, political, or whatever - but otherwise would be way off target. Leastways, that's what I reckon


I think you are right, I think the best translation could be "John è stato una (piacevole/spiacevole/completa) sorpresa  per me l'avevo valutato male".
Anche "avere qualità nascoste" che mi è venuto in mente adesso.


----------



## rory.fletcher.mckenzie

Hi there,

I am trying to find a translation for "dark horse." The connotation needs to be the idea of someone coming from nowhere and succeeding, an underdog of sorts. I have found translations like 'incognita', 'misterioso', 'outsider' etc. but I was hoping to find something a bit more approproiate. Maybe another idiom to do with an animal if possible? 

I am also aware that the below thread exists, which is where I got the above translations from, however none of the answers provides the animal component I am looking for.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=638308

Grazie mille


----------



## Tellure

rory.fletcher.mckenzie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am trying to find a translation for "dark horse." The connotation needs to be the idea of someone coming from nowhere and succeeding, an underdog of sorts. I have found translations like 'incognita', 'misterioso', 'outsider' etc. but I was hoping to find something a bit more approproiate. Maybe another idiom to do with an animal if possible?
> 
> I am also aware that the below thread exists, which is where I got the above translations from, however none of the answers provides the animal component I am looking for.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=638308
> 
> Grazie mille



Qual è il contesto?


----------



## rory.fletcher.mckenzie

Tellure said:


> Qual è il contesto?



Non c'e' un contesto....e' un titolo :/


----------



## stella_maris_74

rory.fletcher.mckenzie said:


> Non c'e' un contesto....e' un titolo :/



Un titolo di cosa? Se non ci dai più informazioni diventa difficile aiutarti


----------



## rory.fletcher.mckenzie

Un titolo di un film, la protagonista e' il 'Dark Horse' che e' venuto da nulla e e' diventato un campione di scacchi.


----------



## Tellure

In ambito calcistico, in occasione di competizioni internazionali, ho sentito parlare di "rivelazione". Ad es. "Il Belgio è la vera rivelazione del torneo". Questa è l'unica alternativa alle proposte fatte in precedenza che mi viene in mente. E senza animali, ahimè!

Edit
Da treccani.it:

rivelazione
b. Per iperbole, riferito a scoperte inattese, a fatti che si rendano improvvisamente noti, a verità che, conosciute, producano viva sorpresa, o a manifestazioni di qualità insospettate, buone o cattive, in una persona: i risultati degli esperimenti di A. Volta furono, per allora, una r.; l’audacia (o al contrario, la viltà) da lui dimostrata in quell’occasione fu una r. per tutti. Anche della persona (o di un complesso) che riveli improvvisamente doti insospettate: la giovane cantante è stata la grande r. del festival; una squadra di recente formazione che è stata la r. del campionato; per estens., riferito ad animali, o anche a oggetti, prodotti, macchine, ecc.: quel cavallo è stato la r. dell’ultima riunione ippica; la nuova vettura da corsa è stata la r. dell’anno.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Immagino che "L'outsider" non vada bene, in quanto inglesismo. "Campionessa a sorpresa" non è bello come titolo, ma devi essere letterale o puoi adattare un po'? Voglio dire: "Inaspettata" o "Fenomeno esemplare" o "Un talento naturale" ... "Un vero drago" è troppo ... "creativo", temo.


----------



## Tellure

Se possiamo essere creativi, si potrebbe provare qualcosa tipo "La nuova stella degli scacchi" che non è poi un granché come titolo per un libro, è più un titolo giornalistico. Da quello che ho potuto vedere, però, "stella" è un termine abbastanza usato in ambito sportivo. Volendo osare un po', una possibilità potrebbe essere "È nata una stella". Un tantino hollywoodiano...


----------



## Anja.Ann

"E' nata una stella" però rende bene l'idea, Tellure


----------



## cercolumi

rory.fletcher.mckenzie said:


> Un titolo di un film, la protagonista e' il 'Dark Horse' che e' venuto da nulla e e' diventato un campione di scacchi.


Il fatto che sia un titolo rende tutto un po' complicato, "Rivelazione" di Tellure, mi piace molto.
Mi vengono in mente; "L'imprevedibile" e "Quella che non ti aspettavi".
Forse: "La scommessa vinta"?
Un po' più di contesto aiuterebbe di sicuro, che tipo di film è, dove e quando è ambientato, se è una storia vera, se è un drama o una comedy. Come on...


----------

